
December Boy: On Alex Chilton - nkurz
https://www.theringer.com/music/2019/2/11/18219958/alex-chilton-big-star-box-tops-the-letter-career-legacy
======
klenwell
Great article. What a life. I enjoyed the Big Star documentary from a few
years ago but had no idea how extraordinary his life was.

I always loved this Alex Chilton line from a Rolling Stone interview years ago
(as article notes, Chilton wrote the theme song that Cheap Trick covered for
That 70’s Show):

> What do you think of Cheap Trick’s take on “In the Street” [used as the
> theme to the Fox-TV sitcom That 70’s Show]?

 _I haven’t heard it._

> Really? Is it true that you only get $70 in royalties per airing?

 _Yeah. It’s actually ironic that the amount is $70. To me it’s “That $70
Show.”_

[https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/alex-
chilton-s...](https://www.rollingstone.com/music/music-news/alex-chilton-set-
to-go-243920/)

~~~
jzl
That documentary, "Big Star: Nothing Can Hurt Me" is currently free on
YouTube:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuU23sDT6hY](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nuU23sDT6hY)

Obligatory link to The Replacements song "Alex Chilton", which is how I and
I'm sure many others of a certain generation first heard of him:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTSJYZyouek](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sTSJYZyouek)

Fun to see a distinctly non-tech-related article make its way on to the front
page of HN!

------
atwebb
This appears to be the video referenced in the article, thanks for the post!

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIWY8UyW9bw](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HIWY8UyW9bw)
@ 1:35 the keyboardist gives a good reaction...

Reminds me of another TV performance, Roger Miller...
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI-Y0CMGwxo](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UI-Y0CMGwxo)

------
batbomb
If you haven't heard it, the Ork Records compilation is really good:

[https://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/21203-ork-records-
new-y...](https://pitchfork.com/reviews/albums/21203-ork-records-new-york-new-
york/)

(Of course, all the Big Star albums are great too)

